# Neues Tutorial zu virtuellen Schönheitsoperationen



## dr-click (10. September 2001)

Allen, die sich bis jetzt immer nur mit dem Stempel dem Kampf gegen Pickel, Falten & Co gestellt haben, kann geholfen werden: Ich habe ein neues Tutorial verfasst, in dem es umfassend darum geht, wie man eine "normale" Person im Computer modelmäßig herrichtet...
Ist nicht ganz einfach, ich wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spass...


----------



## Nakuma (10. September 2001)

Schönes Tut thx, aber die Tussie is so oder so net das wahre.


----------



## Mayday (10. September 2001)

yuk!
die alte hat sowas echt nötig!

cooles tut =)

May


----------



## He||cow (10. September 2001)

hm geschmackssache
nur die hatte doch sommersprossen ? oder ?
naja in real - lässt man die doch dann da ?
nur frage - keine kritik 
*ich lügner*


----------



## Psyclic (10. September 2001)

buahahaha wasn das fürn zombie`???????:> :> :>


----------



## dr-click (10. September 2001)

> Schönes Tut thx, aber die Tussie is so oder so net das wahre.


Äh, hallo: Darum gings doch in dem Tutorial. Wenn ich ein perfektes Bild genommen hätte, dann wäre das Ganze wohl überflüssig gewesen.

btw: ganz schön oberflächlich, was ihr da so schreibt. Das Ausgangsbild ist eben überhaupt nicht optimal gemacht. Ich habe "die Alte" relativ oft fotografiert und ich finde sie sieht ganz gut aus, wie diese *nicht* verhübschten Fotos belegen:

http://www.8ung.at/exposure/7.jpg
http://www.8ung.at/exposure/6.jpg

Zu den Sommersprossen: In Real überschminkt man die.  - Ich wollte einfach ein bisschen mehr zeigen, als nur billig ein paar Pickel wegstempeln... Deshalb gleich diese Verfemdung.


----------



## Atti (10. September 2001)

schönes tut

seit net so oberflächlich, dat madel is bestimmt ne nette


----------



## strela (13. September 2001)

*Tussi-Modelling!*

Hmmm... da muss ich ganz schön schmunzeln!

Nein, in Natura überschminkt man Sommersprossen nicht, das ist absolut unprofessionell. Aber: In der Repro ist alles erlaubt, hauptsache man sieht es im Nachhinein nicht. Deshalb hättest du eigentlich die Sommersprossen nach der Hautreinigung wieder implementieren müssen. 

Die Tussi, die dort zu sehen ist, ist auch auf den anderen beiden Fotos nicht wirklich viel hübscher. Die Fotos wirken bloß insgesamt ästhetischer. Aber nun, was soll´s - der Charakter zählt, gelle (ich kann lügen ohne rot (gb) zu werden...

Nun denn

MfG

Strela


----------



## onlinespion (13. September 2001)

DU? ... hast die "Alte" (wie du sagst) ... selber fotografiert?

Mußtest Du dafür was zahlen oder ist das deine Schwester oder deine Freundin oder jemand aus deiner Klasse oder Schule? *neugierigsein*


----------



## ZoMtEc (13. September 2001)

@onlinespion ich würde mal sagen er hat dafür geld bekommen!
mfg
ZoMtEc


----------



## Nakuma (13. September 2001)

Was hat das mit Oberflächigkeit  zu tun . Man hätte auch ne süsse nehmen können die nen nettes Gesicht hat mit Fehlern. ja sowas gibt es auch... :> . Auf den anderen Bildern hat sie nicht wirklich Model qualitäten mein ich.Aber is egal hier gehts ums tut.


----------



## Atti (13. September 2001)

es muss und kann ja nicht jede modelqualitäten haben. gut das erste bild sah nach ne durchzechten nacht aus. die anderen sahen doch recht nett bzw. kein grund sie gleich so negativ zu beurteilen. jedr hat seine qualitäten.

nunja. aber hier gings ja um ein tut, soweit ich das in erinnerung habe. also lasset uns nicht abschweifen und den autor huldigen


----------



## onlinespion (13. September 2001)

ja aber mich würden die oben von mir gestellten Fragen trotzdem interessieren!


(vielleicht habt ihr ja die ganze Zeit über seine Freudin hergezogen! :] !!!)


----------



## S.A.M (13. September 2001)

schönes tut! aber das anfangsbild ist echt ein wenig komisch (...)

jetzt kann ich auf meiner page endlich auch fotos von mit bringen    :smoke:


----------



## loki (13. September 2001)

*DANKE!!!*

endlich mal ein richtig gutes tut!!!
das ding muss in der tutabteilung verewigt werden...

ich finde das gesicht nett... wenigstens sieht man da einen charakter, was bei vielen models wegretuschiert wird!!!

@ hellcow  bitte ändere deine signatur, es haben hier nicht alle dsl, und eine signatur sollte möglichst klein sein... danke

loki


----------



## ghaleon (13. September 2001)

das tut is echt hammerdrecksau


----------



## dr-click (14. September 2001)

uhh... der Thread ist ja förmlich explodiert...


@strela: Das mit dem Überschminken der Sommersprossen war ja nur ein Scherz, wie  ich durch das Smiley angedeutet habe. - Wie gesagt, ich wollte ein paar radikalere Veränderungen durchführen, daher habe ich auch die entfernt...

@onlinespion: Nö, dafür musste ich nichts zahlen. - Sie ist eine Freundin, aber nicht, wie ihr glaubt "meine" Freundin...


----------



## onlinespion (14. September 2001)

sowas hab ich mir doch in etwa gedacht ... :] jetzt sind aber von euch paar Entschuldigungen fählig ... :] ... 



... ich sag nur Schönheit ist realativ ...


----------



## .dH. (14. September 2001)

Also das tut ist mal echt kewl!!

zu dem Mädel! hmm, das erste muss ja wohl so aussehen um ergebnisse zu sehen!! Auf den anderen wirkt sie um einiges ästethischer, aber ihr aussehen (ob gut oder schlecht) hat sich im grossen und ganzen net verändert!!!


----------



## onlinespion (14. September 2001)

nun ja sie entspricht das was die Leute sehen wolln ..aber nun ja...
ich finde es wirklich faszienirent was man alles mit dem Photoshop herzaubern kann ... hier mal Hut ab ...


----------



## Maniacy (21. September 2001)

**grml**

Naja ich find das Verhalten von den meisten echt zum kotzen. Meiner Erfahrung nach, sind die die am meisten meckern immer die, die so'n Mädel im Leben nicht abbekommen würden. Sie ist zwar nur wirklich kein Model, aber sie ist objektiv gesehen wirklich hübsch! Also und bloss wegen sonem Tut einfach aus Lust an der Provokation anfangen rumzubeledigen find ich unter aller Sau!
MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Tribalman (21. September 2001)

Das Tut is Oberhammer. Denkst Du Dir sowas selber
aus, oder haste ´nen Mentor? Mal ehrlich, gehört
ja noch mehr dazu, als bloß die Möglichkeiten von PS 
auszureizen. Ich red hier von ´nem Verständnis von 
Licht und Plastizität, und so.

Hut ab.

Ach ja! Ich muß Maniacy an dieser Stelle mal beipflichten.
Das erste Bild mag ja vielleicht ´n bissl unglücklich sein.
(nie durchgefeiert?). Aber die andern beiden - das Mädel hat
doch was. Ich find´se nett. Wenn ihr über jemanden herziehen
wollt, dann sollte sie wenigsten selber was dazu sagen können.

Tribalman


----------



## Flame (21. September 2001)

*das tut*

ist goil.

die samples net so. mußt die haare noch herrichten. die sehen so fettig aus. *g*

aber wenn ich mir die anderen 2 pix angucke kann man ja fast sagen, so schlimm isses gar net. 

das s/w gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.

aber dein lieblingsmodel scheint sie ja net zu sein.
sonst würdest du nicht "die alte" sagen.


----------



## FireTK (22. September 2001)

*hmpf*

 
Mir gefällt sie nicht  zumindest nicht auf dem ersten Foto ...

so jetzt hab cih vergessen was cih schreiben wollte ... achJA:

Ihr sollt nich über das Mädel reden sondern über das TUT =)
ehm ja, das wars
Qualifiziert nich wahr ...
ich probier das tut mal an mir aus MUAHUAHUHA


----------



## strela (22. September 2001)

Mann! Die Alte sieht doch voll ******e aus. Und das Tut... naja... es gibt auch bessere... und wer nicht weiß, wie man aus hässlichen schöne Menschen macht (in PS), der hat so oder so verloren... Dafür ein Tut herauszubringen halte ich für äußerst übertrieben, denn so wirklich schwer ist das nicht und eine Standardlösung erst recht nicht. 

SmileAlot (http://www.smilealot.de)


----------



## dr-click (17. Oktober 2001)

Mit "die alte" habe ich einen Poster weiter vorner zitiert, daher auch die Anführungszeichen. Sowas würde ich nie sagen. 

@tribalman: Sowas denke ich mir schon selber aus, aber viele Dinge, wie die Beleuchtung, Plastizität und so weiter sind eigentlich ganz einfach und offensichtlich, wenn man nur mal darüber nachgedacht hat...

@strela: Mit jedem Wort disqualifizierst du dich selbst, auch wenn du hier allen weismachen willst wie unglaublich gut du bist. Puh, sowas Einfaches, wer braucht denn da ein Tutorial... - Frage: Wer braucht überhaupt Tutorials, wenn eh alles so einfach ist? 


> Dafür ein Tut herauszubringen halte ich für äußerst übertrieben


Was hältst du dann für angebracht? Das zehntausendste Tutorial zum Thema: "Wie mache ich einen Button?", oder das fünfhunderttausendste Tutorial zum Thema "Wie mache ich brennende Schrift?"
Das Tutorial ist *keine* Standardlösung und wenn du es aufmerksam gelesen hättest, dann hättest du auch bemerkt, dass ich des öfteren geschrieben habe, dass es viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt, das Ganze zu machen.

Es ist mir auch klar, dass diese Tutorial für Photoshop- Profis und natürlich insbesondere für _Photoshop- Götter wie dich_ keine Offenbarungen beinhaltet. Ist ja auch klar. Ich hab seit Jahren kein Tutorial mehr gesehen, das mich umgehaut hätte, na und? - Wo ist da das Problem... ?


----------



## strela (17. Oktober 2001)

*PS-God*

@all bad criticisms on my message

Ich habe nie behauptet ein Photoshop Gott zu sein. Das bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Durchaus sind Tutorials sinnvoll, zeigen sie doch oft Tricks und Kniffe auf, die einem den Einstieg und das Weiterkommen in (in diesem Fall) Photoshop erleichtern. 

Aber ein Tutorial rauszubringen in dem es lediglich um das Aufweisen  der Nutzung in Photoshop offensichtlicher Filter und Werkzeuge geht, ist in meinen Augen totaler Schwachsinn. Man nehme dazu das Photoshop Handbuch und lese ein wenig. Nun ja, Legastheniker werden mit der zum Teil sehr ausführlichen Bebilderung einiger Tutorials wahrscheinlich besser zurechtkommen. 

Wenn ich einen störenden Punkt habe, dann muss ich doch wohl niemandem sagen, dass er diesen mit dem Wischfinger, dem Stempel, etc. wegmachen kann... Ok, man kann ihm vielleicht einen kleinen Denkanstoß geben, aber wie er damit dann schlussendlich umgehen muss, sollte er schon selber rausfinden (in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass man das so oder so nicht erklären könnte). Und dass ein Weichzeichnungsfilter etwas weichzeichnet, ist in meinen Augen mehr als einleuchtend und  logisch, oder gibt es tatsächlich Leute, die das nicht schnallen?

Schlussendlich sollte jeder, der mit derlei gearteten Programmen arbeitet, auch einen Sinn für Farben, Formen, Ästhetik, etc. haben sowie ein großes Maß an Fingerspitzengefühl und Geduld mitbringen. 
Ich kann schließlich niemandem sagen, in welcher Geschwindigkeit und mit welcher Druckstärke er die Maus handhaben soll, welche Farbe schön ist, ob ein Kreis besser in ein Bild passt als ein Quadrat, welche Schriftart zu welcher Thematik passt, etc...

So long...

Strela
______________________________
http://www.designdiscovery.de


----------



## Matze (18. Oktober 2001)

Ein wirklich erstklassiges Tutorial - und absolut kein Standard, denn endlich mal ein Tut mit wirklichem Praxisbezug. (Und niemand wird gezwungen, die Tuts zu lesen oder durchzuspielen, deswegen verstehe ich die Aufregeung gewisser Personen absolut nicht. Wenn ich mir die anderen Tuts anschaue, die es so im Netz gibt, sind 99,9% nach der Argumentation absoluter Schwachsinn und überflüssig, also was soll das Gemeckere? Ich hab' zumindest noch kein tut gesehen, in dem es nicht "um das Aufweisen der Nutzung in Photoshop offensichtlicher Filter und Werkzeuge geht", denn irgendwie geht es in allen Tuts um sowas - naja, egal)

Zum Model: OK, sieht wirklich aus, als hätte sie die Nacht durchgemacht, umso besser geeignet für das Tut. Und ansonsten wirkt sie, wie ein ganz liebes Mädel - im Gegensatz zu so einigen (extrem gutaussehenden) "Zicken", die ich kenne.


----------



## Psyclic (18. Oktober 2001)

ähhhm 
die perle is aber immernoch hässlich da hilft auch keine virtuelle operation.

so das dazu...
aber zu dem tut muss ich sagen das es wirklich gut ist múnd mal einthema behandelt das nich auf jeder newbi seite zu finden ist....
im prinzip sind alle tutorials nur anleitungen wie man die maus zu bewegen hat und 99,9 tuts im netz SIND SCHLICHT UND EINFACH MÜLL !

ende feddich aus


----------



## strela (18. Oktober 2001)

*Hallo?!*

@all bad criticisms on my post

Also ich bitte euch (zuletzt Matze)! Meine Hauptrüge ist fokussiert auf das Wort "O F F E N S I C H T L I C H". Es geht um das Darlegen und Aufweisen der Nutzung von "O F F E N S I C H T L I C H E N" Werkzeugen und Filtern. Offensichtlichkeit ist in der Regel dadurch begründet, dass sie "vor der Nase liegt (für jeden ersichtlich ist)". Und das sind 

a: die Werkzeuge
b: die Filter

Ein Zusammenspiel von Filtern, Werkzeugen und Kanälen ist nicht wirklich offensichtlich, somit in meinen Augen auch durchaus "Tutorial-fähig". Das, was in dem bemängelten Tutorial aufgezeigt wurde war aber letztendlich eben nur das von mir beanstandete "Aufzeigen" der !O F F E N S I C H T L I C H E N! zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel. 

Strela
----------------
http://www.designdiscovery.de


----------



## pong (18. Oktober 2001)

hmm sorry aber,
ich find das tut echt genial, scheiss was drauf ob das model hübsch ist oder nich .. oder?
2. es gibt soviele sinlose tuts ... aber selbst die helfen anfängern also was solls?
ich war auch mal einer´... hey und wer nicht?
3. ich find einfach "foren" sollten helfen... denn zum gegseitigen zuscheissen gibts doch echt andere themen, oder?


----------



## Matze (19. Oktober 2001)

Naja, kann mir ja im Prinzip egal sein, wenn jemand meckert, ist ja nicht mein Tutorial - aber ich find's doch irgendwie unangemessen, denn wie bereits gesagt: es gibt bestimmt genug Leute, die sowas ohne Tut nicht hinbekommen - zumindest nicht so sauber. Ich kann echt nicht verstehen, was Dich, strela, daran stört, dass jemand ein Tut dazu schreibt. Ich hab' mir mal auf die Schnelle 3 Tuts in der Tutorial-Areny hier angeschaut, und alle drei waren absolut offensichtlich (Wie ich Lichtstrahlen bastle: Form erstellen - Radialer Weichzeichner; Dreckiger Look: Muster - Kontrast rauf - dunkel löschen - Fläche füllen; Zahnrad: Form zeichnen- duplizieren - drehen; das soll jetzt keine Kritik an den Tuts sein). Und in dem Tut findet doch ein Zusammenspiel von filtern und Werkzeugen statt, also: wo ist da das Problem? Wenn Du es nicht brauchst, wunderbar, andere finden es vielleicht informativ.


----------



## AUToPSY (19. Oktober 2001)

der eine mag diverse tuts für newbie's schlecht finden, weil er's (oder sie) eben schon drauf hat, der andere aber wiederum freut sich unheimlich weil er das nachmachen kann und wieder etwas dazu gelernt hat. ich weis nicht was es da grossartig zu streiten gibt.

ähhhh und hey .. was solls denn wenn leude die's nicht so drauf haben 21341 filter übereinander legen ??? entweder sie checken irgendwann mal diverse tuts ab und verbessern sich, oder ihnen langt der "billigprodukteffekt" wobei ich nicht sagen will das alle filter ******** sind  .

also checkt die tuts ab oder lasst es bleiben.

nur weil man nen bestimmten skill hat was PS angeht, kann man nicht für ALLE peronen sprechen, deshalb sind einige posts die hier abgegeben wurden wirklich überflüssig  !

keep it goin' on freakos 
peace


----------



## strela (19. Oktober 2001)

*Dat is mir zu bekloppt*

Tussi-Modelling! 
@all bad criticisms on my post

___________________________________________________________________
Hmmm... da muss ich ganz schön schmunzeln! 

Nein, in Natura überschminkt man Sommersprossen nicht, das ist absolut unprofessionell. Aber: In der Repro ist alles erlaubt, hauptsache man sieht es im Nachhinein nicht. Deshalb hättest du eigentlich die Sommersprossen nach der Hautreinigung wieder implementieren müssen. 

Die Tussi, die dort zu sehen ist, ist auch auf den anderen beiden Fotos nicht wirklich viel hübscher. Die Fotos wirken bloß insgesamt ästhetischer. Aber nun, was soll´s - der Charakter zählt, gelle (ich kann lügen ohne rot (gb) zu werden... 

Nun denn 

MfG 

Strela
____________________________________________________________________

Das ist der ursprüngliche Nachricht, die ich zu Beginn der Veröffentlichung des Tutorials verfasst habe.

Das, was daraus geworden ist, ist lediglich dadurch begründet, dass ich mich auf einen Kommentar geäußert habe, in welchem ich u. a. gesagt habe, dass !ICH! es für schwachsinnig halte. 

Und es scheint echt Leute zu geben die einfach nicht schnallen, was ich schreibe. Vielleicht liegt es am Unverständnis der deutschen Sprache? Ich bin auf jeden Fall ratlos. 

Das Tutorial als "Tutorial" für sich ist keineswegs schlecht sondern ziemlich gut, da es anschaulich erklärt, was passiert. Was mich daran stört ist, dass man dafür kein Tutorial schreiben braucht. Im Grunde handelt dieses Tutorial nämlich nur davon, dass mit einem Pinsel, mit dem Wischfinger und mit dem Weichzeichner gearbeitet wurde. Vielleicht noch ein wenig Stempelei hier und da, feddisch. Mehr ist das nicht. Und das wurde wiederum mit Hilfsmitteln realisiert, die für jeden ersichtlich sind. 

Filter sind generell nicht ******e. Man muss nur wissen wie man damit umgeht und sollte nicht versuchen, auf Teufel komm raus irgendwas zu kreieren und es als Kunst aussehen zu lassen, obwohl nur ein wildes Herumklicken innerhalb dieser Filter war. 

Zu unterscheiden sind aber Filter von Photoshop und PlugIn-Filter. PlugIn-Filter finde ich ziemlich ******e. Es ist vielleicht für einen NewBie ganz hilfreich, dennoch produzieren diese PlugIns im Gros der Fälle irgendein unkontrollierbares Gewurschtel, welches nicht gezielt eingesetzt werden kann.

Ich hoffe, dass das Thema jetzt so langsam einmal ein Ende findet, denn wie schon recht treffend von jemandem hier formuliert sind Foren nicht dazu da, sich gegenseitig zuzu******en. Und, was ganz wichtig ist: ich habe niemanden beleidigt sondern lediglich meine Meinung das Tutorial betreffend kundgetan. Beleidigend wurden andere mir gegenüber. Wenn sich der ehrenwerte Schöpfer des Tutorials dadurch angegriffen fühlt, dass ich sein Tutorial kritisiert habe, dann tut´s mir Leid. Dass ich das Mädel nicht besonders hübsch finde tut dabei nichts zur Sache.

Sicherlich gibt es viele sinnlose Tutorials. Aber ich hab noch nie ein Tutorial gefunden was aussagt: Wenn du einen Punkt wegmachen willst, dann gehe auf die Werkzeugspitze "Stempel", etc... Und mehr sehe ich in diesem Tutorial nicht. Ein schlechter Autofahrer wird nicht zu einem guten Autofahrer weil ihm jemand sagt, wie man ein guter Autofahrer wird - es erfordert Erfahrung... und genauso ist es bei derlei Verfahrensweisen, wie sie in diesem Tutorial beschrieben werden.

Ende der Durchsage!

Strela
_____________________________
http://www.designdiscovery.de


----------



## Matze (19. Oktober 2001)

Nur noch eine letzte Anmerkung von mir: Strela, Deinem letzten Absatz stimme ich weitestgehend zu, man braucht Erfahrung. Und durch Tuts kann man an den Erfahrungen anderer User teilhaben, durch das Durchspielen der Tuts eigene Erfahrung im Umgang mit den Programmen gewinnen, Techniken zu lernen, wie ich zu bestimmten Ergebnissen komme. Und das ist in meinen Augen der Zweck von Tutorials - denn einfach nur das Bild nachbasteln, das jemand anderes gemacht hat, kann es ja nicht sein. (und im gegebenen Beispiel ging es dem Autor ja gerade darum, dass nicht nur mit dem Stempel gearbeitet wird)

Naja, egal, Thema gegessen...


----------

